# Stephen Fry's letter



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know if anybody has seen this or posted it already, but I thought it was quite lovely. A fan suffering from depression who wrote to Stephen Fry was surprised to get a response. I've posted it with the link below.


_Dear Crystal,_

_I'm so sorry to hear that life is getting you down at the moment. Goodness knows, it can be so tough when nothing seems to fit and little seems to be fulfilling. I'm not sure there's any specific advice I can give that will help bring life back its savour. Although they mean well, it's sometimes quite galling to be reminded how much people love you when you don't love yourself that much. _

_I've found that it's of some help to think of one's moods and feelings about the world as being similar to weather:_

_Here are some obvious things about the weather:_

_It's real._
_You can't change it by wishing it away. _
_If it's dark and rainy it really is dark and rainy and you can't alter it. _
_It might be dark and rainy for two weeks in a row._

_BUT_

_It will be sunny one day._
_It isn't under one's control as to when the sun comes out, but come out it will. _
_One day._

_It really is the same with one's moods, I think. The wrong approach is to believe that they are illusions. They are real. Depression, anxiety, listlessness - these are as real as the weather - AND EQUALLY NOT UNDER ONE's CONTROL. Not one's fault. _

_BUT _

_They will pass: they really will._

_In the same way that one has to accept the weather, so one has to accept how one feels about life sometimes. _
_'Today's a crap day,' is a perfectly realistic approach. It's all about finding a kind of mental umbrella. _
_'Hey-ho, it's raining inside: it isn't my fault and there's nothing I can do about it, but sit it out. But the sun may well come out tomorrow and when it does, I shall take full advantage.'_

_I don't know if any of that is of any use: it may not seem it, and if so, I'm sorry. I just thought I'd drop you a line to wish you well in your search to find a little more pleasure and purpose in life. _

_Very best wishes_
_(Signed)_
_Stephen Fry_

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...fellow-depression-sufferer.html#ixzz1nz69sEYA


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I watched his documentary on depression, he said the same things there too. His is the sort of inspiration and depression I suffer from. He was different from me at my age but I relate to that inspired fast-talking freneticism he describes. He seems more able to express himself to others in general but that in particular doesn't bother me so much about myself, I don't concern myself over who finds it intolerable. It's easy I suppose to someone who feels terrible about themselves to express how terrible they are, perhaps easier to someone who hates themselves more to express their indifference to their self-loathing..then again, I don't know quite how he hates himself suffering from depression... but there seems to be something he never mentioned in his condition, what some call contemplative or dreaming; to sit with no thoughts at all, simply examining seemingly everything around in one concept or object, losing consciousness to that single place and stopping in one's tracks to do it, drawing inspiration from everything experienced in that vacuous instant where the whole world fades. I relate to him despite that aspect he never expressed, perhaps wouldn't associate with, I don't know. I was considering writing to him about that.


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow. Well written, and very nice of him.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh I really like that!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Cool guy.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

That was really awesome of Stephen Fry, and good advice too.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow. Such a sweet letter, and well written!


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

That was a very nice response from Stephen, great guy.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Stephen Fry said:


> Although they mean well, it's sometimes quite galling to be reminded how much people love you when you don't love yourself that much.


I never realized this. It's so true.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a gleaming example of why I admire this man so much.

If I thought i had a woman priest's chance in the Vatican, i'd so try to turn him.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh wow that's so nice. 

I've seen interviews of him talking about his Bi Polar disorder and depression. He's really inspiring.

And also amazingly funny.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

rarely do i fawn, but slap me and call me Doe, this man is so amazing. I adore him.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

That's such a lovely thing to do for someone! I can't say I'm surprised, because Stephen Fry is amazing.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

The man's a living legend.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

he is. he's just turned 50. he might be 51 now. 


I hope the secret to immortality is found before long. this will be a greatly impoverished planet for his passing. He's like Leonardo, we will not see another.


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

I love Stephen Fry, his videos on depression and bipolar disorder inspire me to keep going.


----------

